# 2007 Carson Buck



## R y a n

Hey Guys

Here's the 2007 Carson buck I was mentioning earlier.

This deer was taken NE of Carson by Tyler Hartman. It's his first buck and green scored over 205. He didn't realize it was a trophy, as he had no idea of what "big" is....

Not bad for a first deer huh?

Ryan


































The pictures don't do the rack size justice... hopefully seeing them from all the different angles gives perspective.


----------



## Dak

wow


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks for sharing....

But don't mention location of buck. If you want to see land get leased up or bought up stop mentioning where big bucks are shot.


----------



## R y a n

Chuck Smith said:


> Thanks for sharing....
> 
> But don't mention location of buck. If you want to see land get leased up or bought up stop mentioning where big bucks are shot.


Mentioning a location of a deer is much less controversial for many reasons.

1. Waterfowl move from location to location much easier.
2. Deer hunting is highly controlled in comparison. Access is much much tougher in general.
3. Deer live within a couple miles of one location. If you know of a big buck, so does the farmer who owns the land likely, and if they are a deer hunter you aren't getting access to it.
4. There is not a tremendous amount of NR pressure from hordes of people doing internet scouting for their couple days in state.
5. Guys generally buy licenses year over year in their "home" unit, and don't switch based off of 1 deer listed in a forum.
6. Guys can's suddenly "hear" of a big deer by Cooper, and immediately drive over there to go hunt for more.
7. Just because one big deer exists by New Rockford, doesn't give you any significant insight into a horde of big deer there. It's all random.

I would hope anyone trying to buy up land would be doing more work than simply cruising a site like this and hearing of a random buck at a random location. There are huge bucks all over North Dakota....

Apples to oranges....

Ryan


----------



## Bwana

Gross non-typical score was 219 1/8 at the Lincoln Sportsman's Club Big Buck Contest.


----------



## fox412

Good for that kid. Congrats Tyler

I also kinda feel bad for him too. Probably every deer he takes from now on will be smaller than his first.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Ryan you are false.....

Big buck getting shot make people more willing lease land. Or buy land. Trust me I have seen it were I turkey hunt in three states. I have seen it in my home state.

Like you mentioned deer stay in the same areas....genetics stay with in that herd.

But what gets me is that if you can't give hunting locals or share that you had a good kill for birds in a certain area. It should be the same for deer.

Sorry apples to apples.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Normally Chuck, I agree with your views and opinions, but on this one I'm more inclined to agree with R Y A N. North Dakota has some of the best deer genetics in the country, this is a well-known fact. In all actuality, you'd probably see far bigger deer if there were let to get past age 3 -I'm guessing the buck in this thread isn't much over his 2nd year of true antler growth.

While continued reports of massive deer in a highly concentrated area may insight some to venture outside of their normal unit, I disagree that occasional reports of large deer in an area will cause a noticeable shift in land leasing and hunting pressure. It's just not logical.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Look at counties in Wisc. (Trempealeau & Buffalo just to name a couple).. Look at counties in SE MN (Houston, Winona & Filmore just to name a couple)
Look at counties in NE Iowa....well the whole state. (Look at land near Albia)
Look at counties in NE Missouri...
Look at counties in Kansas.....

I am telling you if big bucks are being shot year after year. People will go and hunt. Maybe ND is an untapped resource for big bucks......Look at what happened when the word got out about the ducks and pheasants.

I agree that a random picture of a big buck shot one year will not do that much. But it will give someone a starting point. Then you just do a little research.

It does happen. People are horn crazy.


----------



## Benelliman

Sorry Chuck you are wrong. Ryan and Lvn2Hunt have better insight into how ND works given their laws and styles of hunting.

Even if someone were to buy land for deer hunting here, they need to purchase an NR license unless they are strictly hunting their own property, then they only get 1 license for allllll their property. Their kids, friends, mistresses all need to get NR licenses, and that isn't going to happen.

So if an NR wants to come spend $500,000 for land, it gurantees them 1 license. They can hunt by themselves all they want, but the rest of their clan has to buy doe licenses.

Sorry it is apples to oranges.

Benelliman


----------



## Chuck Smith

Beniliman.....

Iowa is a draw system for NR....but people are still buying/leasing land for deer hunting.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I guess I am trying to help people to save there area's that they deer hunt from being over run by some horn crazy people. You can do what you want.

But I think it is kind screwy where you can give the name of a deer hunting spot but you can't for birds. Just my opinion.


----------



## fowl_play

Not to get off the subject or anything, but Congratulations to the kid for his first buck.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I have to agree with Chuck on this one. When people here about a big buck they will come from miles away. Trust me.

People will buy land for a tag. They will also rent that land back out or put it in CRP as an investment opportunity also.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

While I don't entirely agree with Chuck's line of thinking; however it does have some merit, I don't think he's specifically speaking about NR hunting pressure.

If indicating where large bucks are being taken leads to more posted land and people purchasing land, I don't believe that it would be the NR's that would have the most effect.


----------



## Benelliman

Lvn2Hnt said:


> While I don't entirely agree with Chuck's line of thinking; however it does have some merit, I don't think he's specifically speaking about NR hunting pressure.
> 
> If indicating where large bucks are being taken leads to more posted land and people purchasing land, I don't believe that it would be the NR's that would have the most effect.


Fair point. I shouldn't have said NR as it will get the thread messed up. My bad.

I see what you are saying. I just don't see telling people where one large buck was shot is going to sway someone to go purchase land there or cause posting to go up.

It's likely that a big buck gets shot within 20 miles of every medium sized city every other year in North Dakota. That is so completely unlikely that it won't skew someone purchasing land or applying for a license in "Unit 456ABC". It is just too random of a statistic.

It doesn't compare to the famous zone of big buck counties in Iowa. North Dakota hunting and deer concentrations are completely different.

Benelliman


----------



## H2OfowlND

Chuck has a VERY valid point. I was born and raised in good ol' NODAK, now I'm serving my country down in Cajun country...Louisiana. I'm only 20 miles away from the Texas border. 35 miles from Arkansas. These boys down here are duck and buck crazy! EVERYTHING...EVERYTHING...is leased up. If you aren't hunting on public land, know some one with a lease, get your own lease...you aren't hunting.

People down here don't understand the concept of hunting in NODAK. They have the lease mentality for everything. They are blown away by the fact you can hunt a piece of land that's not posted, without permission. The money people have down here is crazy. They would think nothing of it to buy land up there, and take their "deer growing" practices from down here to up there. By deer growing, I mean planting the food plots and managing it for big horns. Deer down here are pretty small compared to the big Northern deer body wise.

Few years ago at the Sportsmans show in Fargo, there was a real estate company from Dickinson, selling 160 acre pieces of land. That's the minimum for a gratis tag, and they were targeting the hunting crowd with their advertising. 
Talked to two guys from California a couple years ago when I worked at the Bismarck airport. Saw they had camo clothes on in July. They were just heading home after "prepping" their pheasant investment in the Mott area.

You advertise where those big bucks were shot. They money will come and lease/buy up more land.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

A example of this.... The Durry Brothers coming to Oakes in search if that large buck shot down there on Opening bow. They heard about it, and dished out thousands to get on the land next door. Thankfully it wasn't shot by them!! :lol:

However I don't think it is going to make that big of difference posting a picture and saying where is was shot. Heck I will tell them the exact Lat. And Long. They won't get on the land!


----------



## Chuck Smith

hunt4P&Y....

That is my point exactly. And you say they won't get on your land...well that maybe correct but $$$ can change peoples minds in a hurry.

Chuck


----------



## goatboy

ND is the blue light special for quality hunting land prices, $1,000 an acre is peanuts to folks for good hunting land. Where I hunted in Iowa the guy was selling his ground for $7,500 an acre!
All four sides of my families ranch here in good old ND is owned by hunting outfits from Vermont, Colorado, Minn, and Alaska. 
We will some day be known as the rest of the countries hunting lease, this totally SUCKS. Look at that Cooperstown buck, that's where that couple with archers choice hunts, you can bet your bottom dollar that there is going to be a major interest in that area from all over the country in the next couple years. 
I used to go down and hunt with my brother in southern Kansas years ago. Can't do that any more as every inch of that river bottom property is now leased up from the Colorado border east for BIG $$$$$.

We need to get a law in the books that NR can only hunt here for a total of 7 days, birds, deer, what ever. This would make them think twice before they buy up their own chunk of our great state for hunting. 
If they like it here so much they should move here and really contribute to our local rural economy!


----------



## KEN W

All you have to do is stop issueing them gratis landowner licenses and buying land for deer hunting stops.Or make them Antlerless Only.


----------



## USSapper

I agree 100% with Chuck and the others, ND is next on the list with guides, outfitters and NR buying up all the land..... This is just my opinion and only my opinion but sites like these, dont get me wrong-I get lots of information and have met lots of great people, are not helping with the situation with hundreds of pictures being posted of successful hunts-whether its deer or waterfowl, show the internet surfers from other states the great oppotunites ND has to offer- Just look whats happened since the WWW was created


----------



## eaglehead6

In my opionion everyone knows that ND has super genetics for Whitetail Deer but finding superbucks is difficult to say the least unless you are given a general area to begin your search. The only States I have ever considered hunting in are Texas and Kansas for two reasons 1. the publiicity that the Texas Ranches get from TV, Advertising Ect (I only hunt wild chase however) and in Kanas because of the Kansas King a deer I read about in many a deer hunting magazine in the late 90's -2000's. I like to believe that most if not all true deer hunters are realistic and decide to stay in an area that they are familiar with rather than travel long distances to hunt other states or provinces but believe me that is not true. Look at the hunt camps in northern Manitoba , Saskatchewan, Alberta ect, Wanted American Hunters Only. If you advertise it they will come (sounds like some kind of a show from the late 80's) anyway thanks RYAN I know where I am going hunting next year NE of Carson ND. Just Kidding , I would never travel that far when I can hunt the best provinces in the world Sakatchewan and Manitoba, but I know that they're will be some unrealistic deer hunters out there that will travel to that area because if deer hunters are even paying close attention they know that GENETICS RUN IN DEER HEARDS AND THE AREA IS GOOD TO GO. Besides if this site is so concerned about internet scouting why is ryan giving away valuable information to the general public?


----------



## R y a n

eaglehead6 said:


> Besides if this site is so concerned about internet scouting why is ryan giving away valuable information to the general public?


The internet scouting issue to my knowledge was concerning waterfowl and upland. Deer are different as I've tried explaining my reasoning for in earlier posts.

Anyone who truly follows the deer forum can just scroll down the list of deer pics and see that noon has ever had issues giving general areas of where a big buck was harvested.

The internet (and to a lesser degree people on this site)has become a fertile ground for those trying to instill fear and paranoia into the rest of the public on different issues, and it is true on this issue as well.

I have read the other posts here, and everyone makes really valid points. I guess I can see the logic in every one of them.

So the question then becomes what do you do?

Do you stop listing the nearest city in ND for every buck that is shot? Do we go the conservative route and say that the buying/leasing of land has now gotten so completely out of control that we need to restrict mentioning locations for bucks too?

Or is this "issue" not really an issue at all? Are we being paranoid or prudently cautious? Noone wants to be labeled as paranoid, but does everyone really believe that someone comes here, sees one buck posted, and then calls up their realtor? really?

Should we go one step further then and actively petition to stop all the big buck contests in every local community? If the sportsmen of the community want to keep their local big bucks secret wouldn't this be the prudent thing to do to be safe? After all they are advertising (online sometimes too just look at the Williston Sporting Goods Store), with pictures no less!

I'm not sure how far we should take this... your thoughts?


----------



## eaglehead6

It would be hard to say why you put this information on a web site? One I could just plainly guess is it is your job as you are paid by someone who has an investment in the site to keep it up to date with current and relative information so the site does not become one of those "I already read everything on ND Outdoors so why visit it because who ever runs it is probably out hunting and does not care that I sent 10$ to be a member" type of websites or the person who shot the deer Tyler Hartman wrote to you RYAN specifically and asked you to post the pics and tell everyone on the internet what direction outside of Carson he shot it. If it is the latter than fine. But if it is not the latter and you simply read about it from a local news paper or had the pics and info emailed to you by someone that just wanted to pass on the info to you specifically that maybe 25 000 local residents might have took a gander at while drinking there morning coffee than I suspect that you did Tyler and his hunting area a great injustice by posting that little tid bit all over the internet for anyone to see, especially on a hunting website in a deer hunting specific area. It would be hard to believe that someone who has a keen interest in big bucks and money to back it up might not be internet scouting in order to find info on potential areas to hunt or purchase land. Thses people need instant knowledge in order to quickly make decisions on where and how and what are the advantages or disadvantages of purchasing land in a specific area and if it is on this websight or many others than why not use it to there advantage. It really only makes sense. In this information age we all must be carefull about giving away specific areas that might jepordize a good hunting area, especially if it is a rule on this websight that has to be followed by everyone else. Good Day. P.S I suspect that only local people thought about hunting in Bigger Saskatchewan (town name ring a bell) untill it became famous for a famous deer called the WORLD RECORD WHITETAIL TYPICAL AKA THE HANSON BUCK.


----------



## USSapper

Ryan, my answer to your question is I dont know. I dont know how you can run a site like this without promoting the inevitable, but then you look at all the great, usefull information you get from this site.

The internet is a love hate relationship to me


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

R y a n said:


> Should we go one step further then and actively petition to stop all the big buck contests in every local community? If the sportsmen of the community want to keep their local big bucks secret wouldn't this be the prudent thing to do to be safe?


Actually Ryan I know a lot of big bucks that are never taken to any "big Buck Contests". A lot of the landowners in my area have deer heads on their walls and in their barns that people would never believe. And most of them have never been seen by anyone but the owners family and close friends.

I personally wouldn't mind doing away with the "contests". Would eliminate some of the people who are out there for the wrong reasons IMHO.


----------



## stearns24

paranoid might be puting it very politely. I'd say pathetic is more like it. that goes for BOTH the deer hunting and waterfowl hunting paranoia you guys have. who cares if someone gives a location. god forbid some buddies share information!!

What I think really sucks in ND is the fact that you have to post your land. In SD land does not need to be posted as it is private. If you are too lazy to get out of your vehicle and ask permission you shouldnt be hunting in the first place!!! Why should a land owener have to go through all the wasted time and money to post HIS land?? He bought the land, pays the taxes but yet he has to pay to post it?? If that isnt totally backwards I don't know what is!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Well, to answer your question on posting land. It is nice that we have it this way. I hunt some land where the owner lives over 2 hours away from this land. The only way I found out where he lives is because I can check out names and where they live. :lol: Most people can't do this, so in these cases I don't know how you would find the owner. It would be a royal pain in the Arse. If every day you hunt you have to go and search for a land owner. We hunt all over the state, there is no way we could spend months going all over and tracking down owners. Don't get me wrong if I can I try and get permission even if not posted, but in some cases it is almost impossible.

I guess if you hunt a few days a year its alright, but day after day you can't hunt the same land.


----------



## stearns24

hunt4P&Y said:


> Well, to answer your question on posting land. It is nice that we have it this way. I hunt some land where the owner lives over 2 hours away from this land. The only way I found out where he lives is because I can check out names and where they live. :lol: Most people can't do this, so in these cases I don't know how you would find the owner. It would be a royal pain in the Arse. If every day you hunt you have to go and search for a land owner. We hunt all over the state, there is no way we could spend months going all over and tracking down owners. Don't get me wrong if I can I try and get permission even if not posted, but in some cases it is almost impossible.
> 
> I guess if you hunt a few days a year its alright, but day after day you can't hunt the same land.


Hmmmm, I guess if you hunt that much it would be nice to know whose land you'e on. Plot books are all you need.

I'm glad its conveinent for you(who doesnt invest ANY money into the land). I'm sure glad you don't have to go out of your way!!! I feel very sorry for ND landowners. I bet they love driving all over posting their land, they prolly dont have anything better to do anyway. Its nice to see you apparently never thank or offer any compensation to the land owner either(if you don't know who owns it you obviously can't even offer a simple thank you).


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

No I don't do anything to help the land owner. I just tell them thanks and never talk to them again... :evil:

Actaully I am the one that watches his cows, I am the one that tells him if there is something wrong on his land, and I am the one that helps him round up cows when rifle season comes around. OHH and he gets a free deer from me also. he can't hunt anymore, and he loves the meat. I figure the least I can do is reduce the rediculus amount of deer on his land alittle and give him some food.

As for other places I hunt, they have recieved pheasants, fence work, and geese. Man I love when people read into things.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

As for the plot book, we use the good ol North Dakota Plot book, and the sweet National Data base Called NCIC.


----------



## stearns24

hunt4P&Y said:


> As for the plot book, we use the good ol North Dakota Plot book, and the sweet National Data base Called NCIC.


So why is it so hard to find out who the land owner is like you previously stated?? Sounds like you find the landowners name and contact them. And you help out the landowner which is awesome!!

In ND when its not posted, is that walk in only? or can you drive all over??


----------



## TANATA

stearns24 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to answer your question on posting land. It is nice that we have it this way. I hunt some land where the owner lives over 2 hours away from this land. The only way I found out where he lives is because I can check out names and where they live. :lol: Most people can't do this, so in these cases I don't know how you would find the owner. It would be a royal pain in the Arse. If every day you hunt you have to go and search for a land owner. We hunt all over the state, there is no way we could spend months going all over and tracking down owners. Don't get me wrong if I can I try and get permission even if not posted, but in some cases it is almost impossible.
> 
> I guess if you hunt a few days a year its alright, but day after day you can't hunt the same land.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I guess if you hunt that much it would be nice to know whose land you'e on. Plot books are all you need.
> 
> I'm glad its conveinent for you(who doesnt invest ANY money into the land). I'm sure glad you don't have to go out of your way!!! I feel very sorry for ND landowners. I bet they love driving all over posting their land, they prolly dont have anything better to do anyway. Its nice to see you apparently never thank or offer any compensation to the land owner either(if you don't know who owns it you obviously can't even offer a simple thank you).
Click to expand...

Stearns do you ever go hunting or have any clue what it's like. We drive hours away from home, find unposted land in a completely different area almost everytime we hunt, and have to hunt early and leave early to make it back for school half the time.

We talk to the land owner and offer him meat and thanks every chance we get, but in the fall, if you've ever been around North Dakota, it's almost imossible to search down the farmers unless you drive into his field and stop him in the tractor. Pretty harsh judgement to make when you really have no clue. Hunt4p&y kisses more farmer *** than I've ever seen so you are about 180 degrees off in your claims.


----------



## stearns24

no I've never been hunting before.....


----------



## TANATA

stearns24 said:


> no I've never been hunting before.....


I didn't think so.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Stearns, Many times time doesn't allow. It depends on what I am hunting. If I am walking for cocks, and see some while driving from one area to another, I stop if it's not posted walk it. It woulden't make sense to drive back to Fargo, look him up on the internet, drive back and hunt it. If it is a bowhunting spot, yes I look them up. If I am goose hunting I like to look them up, because it gets old setting up and when the birds start flying have a "farmer" or at least someone that says they are the farmer come out and tell you to get off "there" land. I put it that way, because we have yet to be kicked off the land by the actaul farmer. Bith times I did some research and found out the guy wasn't infact the farmer, or anyone that had to do with the land.

The land changes hands around here so much, with people renting and buying it out. There is No book that can keep record. I hate to be a guy that tromps around on land without permission, but sometimes thats what you have to do.

SOme farmers hate it when people keep comeing to the door and asking. Infact one farmer I asked if we could goose hunt chewed my a$$. His land wasn't posted. I went to the door and asked him if we could hunt, he said YES thats why my land isn't posted. He sad it was last year, and he took the signs down because he was sick of people asking. He didn't have a problem with hunters just wanted to know who was out there. But he got sick of it. 
Sorry for Tanata's posts, he gets alittle touch on this subject.

Mike


----------



## dogdonthunt

Hey that is a really nice deer.... oh did I get off topic... :beer:


----------



## TANATA

dogdonthunt said:


> Hey that is a really nice deer.... oh did I get off topic... :beer:


Ya jerk don't hijack the thread.


----------



## eaglehead6

I liked how it used to be years ago in Saskatchewan during the Grant Devine Years. The law simply stated if the land was not posted (and it had to be posted every odd mile or so or at the very least on every corner of the field) than the farmer was basically saying go ahead and hunt my land. This was a great thing , another great idea that Saskatchewan also came up with was that no one was allowed to drive on a farmers field during deer hunting season. Baccccckkkkkk in the day hunters could drive the fields , push the slews and small tree plots with there vehicles but the Saskatchewan law makers decided to work with the farmers who wanted this practice to end so they made a "walk the fields only law". This was the best thing going and you were only allowed to retrieve legally killed animals with your vehicle as long as you drove point A to point B the most direct route. I miss those days I could literally walk 20 kilometers if I wanted to with out seeing another hunter. Now you must have permission even if the land is not posted , I miss those days.


----------



## TANATA

eaglehead6 said:


> I liked how it used to be years ago in Saskatchewan during the Grant Devine Years. The law simply stated if the land was not posted (and it had to be posted every odd mile or so or at the very least on every corner of the field) than the farmer was basically saying go ahead and hunt my land. This was a great thing , another great idea that Saskatchewan also came up with was that no one was allowed to drive on a farmers field during deer hunting season. Baccccckkkkkk in the day hunters could drive the fields , push the slews and small tree plots with there vehicles but the Saskatchewan law makers decided to work with the farmers who wanted this practice to end so they made a "walk the fields only law". This was the best thing going and you were only allowed to retrieve legally killed animals with your vehicle as long as you drove point A to point B the most direct route. I miss those days I could literally walk 20 kilometers if I wanted to with out seeing another hunter. Now you must have permission even if the land is not posted , I miss those days.


Those old days you speak of sound a lot like North Dakota.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

There are still some people around that think it is still that time, see tracks at least once a year around sloughs and belts. :roll:


----------



## Hamm

stearns24 said:


> What I think really sucks in ND is the fact that you have to post your land. In SD land does not need to be posted as it is private. If you are too lazy to get out of your vehicle and ask permission you shouldnt be hunting in the first place!!! Why should a land owener have to go through all the wasted time and money to post HIS land?? He bought the land, pays the taxes but yet he has to pay to post it?? If that isnt totally backwards I don't know what is!!!!


Agree with you completely on this one. You wouldn't just walk into someone's house without knocking and receiving the "Come in" would you? The posters should be saying "come in" instead of stay off.

Hunt4p&y: we need more hunters like yourself. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stearns24

Yeah I was gonna post a comparison like that, but I could tell this site is composed of guys who don't own land. Of course they love the fact that they can hunt anything thats not posted(which I guess I cant blame them for). I'd bet if those same farmers came to town and said nice house we're going to use it for thanksgiving or christmas dinner, they wouldnt be too happy would they?? haha Of course the house owner could put a sign out in the front yard that said posted. Luckily they most likely only have one house to post!

PS Make sure you put a sign on all corners of the lot, if the backyard doesnt have a sign they'll drive right in!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HAHAHA the funny part about that is there is a old crazy lady that lives on the corner of my street that has her garage posted. No LIE! it says No Trustpassing, on here garage. She is also the same lady that comes running out of her house when a truck with loud pipes comes by. That just makes it worse though, then guys come by and put it in nutral and rev the crap out of there truck. If I get time later I might put a pic up!! haha


----------



## djleye

stearns24 said:


> Yeah I was gonna post a comparison like that, but I could tell this site is composed of guys who don't own land. Of course they love the fact that they can hunt anything thats not posted(which I guess I cant blame them for). I'd bet if those same farmers came to town and said nice house we're going to use it for thanksgiving or christmas dinner, they wouldnt be too happy would they?? haha Of course the house owner could put a sign out in the front yard that said posted. Luckily they most likely only have one house to post!
> 
> PS Make sure you put a sign on all corners of the lot, if the backyard doesnt have a sign they'll drive right in!!


SO now, using someones land is like using anothers house??? I don't get that comparison. You could make the comparison of someones yard, but using their house makes no sense whatsoever!! :roll:


----------



## Hamm

Property is property. When you're hunting on someone's land you're using _their_ property. So you or I should have to ask to use it, rather than they should have to say that we can't, via posters.

If you want to borrow your buddy's truck, you're going to ask first right? You're not going to think 'well, there's no sign on it saying I can't use it, so I guess I can use it.' The truck is his property, just as his land is. So why should he have to put signs up? That's all I was trying to get across with the comparison. But you're right, backyard would have been better.


----------



## TANATA

Alright we understand the comparison but yets not get out of control in examples. You cannot come in my house, or hang out in my yard without my permission.

But when I hopefully get part of my grandpas farm, I could give a **** less if you sit in my dirt field and shoot geese or walk something.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Holy cow R Y A N - did ya ever think it would lead to this? LOL My goodness you guys are taking this a bit too far. It would be one thing to make the points that your are making if they had some validity.

Chuck made some dang good points and had "facts"/well-founded examples to back 'em up, I still don't entirely agree, but he's still got valid points.

However, HAMM and stearns are off on a bit of a tangent. While you may have valid points, they are definitely not being considered by the way you are posting and throwing accusations around. I am also failing to see the relevance to the initially intended purpose of the thread

Let's settle down and take a look at the purdy buck


----------



## Chuck Smith

Yes this topic has tail spinned. Sorry to get everyone off track.

My whole point is if I was hunting around Carlson and this photo was getting circulated on the web it would anger me a little.

Also if this site is not allowing the places or areas of ducks and pheasants not getting broad casted to everyone so should the deer spots...IMO.

But again that is a great buck and one to be extremely proud of.


----------



## Hamm

Chuck Smith said:


> Yes this topic has tail spinned. Sorry to get everyone off track.


Ditto.

However I wasn't accusing anyone of anything. Was just trying to get my point across in a civilized manner. Forums are a place to discuss and talk about things and if the conversation leads from one thing to the next I don't really see how that hurts. But I do know it annoys some people when threads get off topic so I apologize. I shouldn't have pursued that topic.


----------



## eaglehead6

You have to remember that we are now in the Politically Correct era. I now will not step foot onto someone's land without permission. However during the 70's, 80's and early 90's the law in Saskatchewan was as long as it was not posted then hunt it. That is why provincial governments/State governments have natural resource ministers or government figures that has been elected by the people so he has a grasp on what the people who own the land want . I believe that hunters are sometimes their own worst enemy and some hold themselves to a higher standard and still insisted on asking permission regardless of what the law was. Remember in the past most if not all Hunting guides or rules and regulations "suggested" asking permission but it was not a requirement. All land owners were aware of this ruling but probabebly became accustomed to being asked and then demanded that all hunters ask permission so the law was changed. I believe that the system in place now is better "ask permission first before stepping foot on the land" however it used to be great that you could literally walk for miles without having to worry about who's land you were on as long as it was not posted.


----------



## sasklab10

eaglehead6 said:


> You have to remember that we are now in the Politically Correct era. I now will not step foot onto someone's land without permission. However during the 70's, 80's and early 90's the law in Saskatchewan was as long as it was not posted then hunt it. That is why provincial governments/State governments have natural resource ministers or government figures that has been elected by the people so he has a grasp on what the people who own the land want . I believe that hunters are sometimes their own worst enemy and some hold themselves to a higher standard and still insisted on asking permission regardless of what the law was. Remember in the past most if not all Hunting guides or rules and regulations "suggested" asking permission but it was not a requirement. All land owners were aware of this ruling but probabebly became accustomed to being asked and then demanded that all hunters ask permission so the law was changed. I believe that the system in place now is better "ask permission first before stepping foot on the land" however it used to be great that you could literally walk for miles without having to worry about who's land you were on as long as it was not posted.


It is always good to ask permission, makes things alot easier to, but if you see a deer on someones unposted land are you saying you can't shoot it? I'm talking about Saskatchewan.


----------



## eaglehead6

I don't know what the laws in Saskatchewan are now, I have not lived in that province for 10 years!!! I live in Manitoba and here you have to have permission before you walk onto someones land. I am pretty sure that it is the same way in Saskatchewan now but I have not read a Saskatchewan hunters guide in 10 years or so. either way I will not hunt on someones land without permission now adays.


----------

